# eclipse

## nelchael

Ech... wzielo mnie na emerge eclipse (i CDT) - podobno takie fajne, takie ladne (itepe, itede). A wiec: emerge poszedl bez problemu, sciagnal (90MB !! - to chyba na Kdevelop wyszedlbym lepiej), skompilowal, zainstalowal - OK. Teraz uruchamiam:

```
eclipse-2
```

 i.... tak wisi ten splash od pol godziny... o so chodzi? spotkal sie ktos z tym? Uzycie procesora na 100%, splash wisi caly czas - nic wiecej sie nie dzieje.

PS. ja jestem anty-java, wiec babranie sie w kodzie odpada  :Twisted Evil: 

Korzystam z blackdown-jdk - na innych (sun, ibm) nie sprawdzalem (jeszcze).

----------

## nelchael

Tajemnica wyjasniona:

```
[pid  6015] munmap(0x4dcd9000, 131072)  = 0

[pid  6015] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

[pid  6015] rt_sigreturn(0x4e31b5b8)    = 138742192

[pid  6015] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

[pid  6015] rt_sigreturn(0x4e31b5b8)    = 138742192

[pid  6015] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

[pid  6015] rt_sigreturn(0x4e31b5b8)    = 138742192

[pid  6015] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

[pid  6015] rt_sigreturn(0x4e31b5b8)    = 138742192

[pid  6015] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

[pid  6015] rt_sigreturn(0x4e31b5b8)    = 138742192

[pid  6015] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

[pid  6015] rt_sigreturn(0x4e31b5b8)    = 138742192

[pid  6015] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

[pid  6015] rt_sigreturn(0x4e31b5b8)    = 138742192

[pid  6015] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

[pid  6015] rt_sigreturn(0x4e31b5b8)    = 138742192

[pid  6015] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

[pid  6015] rt_sigreturn(0x4e31b5b8)    = 138742192

[pid  6015] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

[pid  6015] rt_sigreturn(0x4e31b5b8)    = 138742192

[pid  6015] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---
```

i tak w nieskonczonosci  :Neutral: 

Mial ktos takie ciekawe cos z eclipse?

----------

## arsen

moze teraz eclipse to takie seti@HOME  :Smile: )

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> moze teraz eclipse to takie seti@HOME )

 

Tia.... zameczyc procesor i zobaczyc co sie stanie.... ech.. w kazdym badz razie - eclipse ssie

----------

## nelchael

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55711, https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64981 -> eclipse do piachu.

----------

## Woocash

W tym pierwszym linku piszą, żę należy skompilowa“ gtk+ z gcc 3.3.3 a wtedy eclipse startuje normalnie, możesz spróbować  :Wink: 

btw. do czego słuzy ten eclipse ?

----------

## nelchael

Nie chce mi sie kompilowac gcc dla jednego pakietu - imho jest to przegiecie!

PS. eclipse to napisane w javie srodowisko vide. kdevelop/anjuta

----------

## mmad

Ja uzywam eclipse 3.0 w pracy i musze przyznac ze wersja  GTK nie dosc ze wolna to na roznych dystrybucjach roznie dziala (albo nie dziala wcale).  Szkoda ze ze wzgledow licencyjnych biblioteka SWT nie ma tez bindow do QT.   Wiec jesli chcesz tylko sie pobawic to sobie odpusc... albo odpal na Windows  :Wink:  szczegolnie ze chcesz uzywac do kodowania w c/c++.

----------

## nelchael

Odpuscilem - nie mam ani czasu (sesja!!) ani ochoty na babranie sie z eclipsem - Vim pozostal niezagrozony  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## _troll_

hehe - nelcheal sprobuj kdevelop.  :Wink:  . ja wiem, ze to kde i juz czytalem co myslisz o kompilacji polowy kde dla jednego pakietu, ale jak widac coraz wiecej progrsow z kde korzysta!

moze przyniesie to jakis zysk?  :Wink: 

PS. eclipse ssie, ale pamietam spora liczbe jar'ow sam juz sobie potrafil wybierac... moze kiedys sprobuje.

PS2. vim nigdy nie bedzie zagrozony!!  :Twisted Evil: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## arsen

co do vima się zgadzam  :Smile: 

----------

## Crenshaw

Hmm. A eclipse sie nie plul ze chce jave minimum 1.4.2? Przy instalacji powinien. Mi chodzi na sunowej na blackdownie nawet nie probowalem...

edit: vim + ctags mniaaam  :Smile:  ale do javy wole eclipsa

L

----------

## _troll_

hehehehehe - ja widze ze tu sami vim'owcy  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## galimedes

nelchael skompilowałem u siebie tylko że eclipse-3 i dzała bez problemu   :Wink: 

_troll_ vim jest fajny lubie go do konfigów ale ja mam pisać program to wole jakies fajne narzędzie które obsługuje zakładki np. anjuta która jak narazie jest nie zastąpiona i kochany bluefish wersja cvs  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> <cut>wole jakies fajne narzędzie które obsługuje zakładki np. anjuta która jak narazie jest nie zastąpiona i kochany bluefish wersja cvs 

 

hihihi - to ja preferuje 'stajnie' kde  :Wink: 

- kdevelop

- kwebdev (aka quanta z poprzednich wydan)

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> Hmm. A eclipse sie nie plul ze chce jave minimum 1.4.2?

 

Mam 1.4.2  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> nelchael skompilowałem u siebie tylko że eclipse-3 i dzała bez problemu  

 

Hm.... wklepalem 

```
emerge -av eclipse-sdk
```

 i zainstalowalo sie 2.1.3....   :Shocked:  hm... sprawdze jeszcze to 3.x.

PS. IMHO i tak java ssie, wiec eclipse musi sie bardzo postarac zeby nadrobic punkty ujemne  :Twisted Evil: 

PS. _troll_ - ech... i tak musialem emerge qt dla Psi, a jak pomysle, ze musialbym kdelibs, kdebase i kde<falczki> to mi sie odechciewa kdevelop. Pozatym obydwa (i kdevelop i anjuta) jak je testowalem (dawno) to mialy wredna tendencje do zmuszania mnie do korzystania z auto[shit]tools  :Neutral: 

----------

## galimedes

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *galimedes wrote:*   nelchael skompilowałem u siebie tylko że eclipse-3 i dzała bez problemu   
> 
> Hm.... wklepalem 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Niestety na początku jest to wkurzające pytanie o nowy projeky albo otworzenie starego ale zawsze można dać zamknij i otworzyć pojedyńcze pliki   :Wink: 

Zabawna rzecz przy kompilacji eclipse napisano że wymaga około 768 Mb i krzyczy o tym że jest mniej na paczątku ale u mnie skompilowało się na 256   :Laughing: 

----------

## nelchael

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> Zabawna rzecz przy kompilacji eclipse napisano że wymaga około 768 Mb i krzyczy o tym że jest mniej na paczątku ale u mnie skompilowało się na 256  

 

To samo  :Smile: 

PS. wlasnie dostalem blad... https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=65358

----------

## vArDo

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  Pozatym obydwa (i kdevelop i anjuta) jak je testowalem (dawno) to mialy wredna tendencje do zmuszania mnie do korzystania z auto[shit]tools 

 

Niestety tak jest, choc KDevelop ma mozliwosc manualnego zarzadzania makefile'ami [na marginesie uzywam KDevelop, ale moze sobie GVima podrasuje i sie przerzuce z powrotem, bo KDevelop ma cholernie duzo funkcji, ktorych nie uzwam ;/].Co do autotools, to dla mnie to zbawienie, chocby przy uzywaniu bibliotek "supportowanych" przez pkgconfig, choc nie udalo mi sie pojac tej calej automagicznej aury jeszcze:D

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## nelchael

A wiec: udalo sie toto zbudowac (o dziwo!), ale:

```
[pid 30604] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

[pid 30604] rt_sigreturn(0x4e31b5b8)    = 139280600

[pid 30604] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

[pid 30604] rt_sigreturn(0x4e31b5b8)    = 139280600

[pid 30604] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

[pid 30604] rt_sigreturn(0x4e31b5b8)    = 139280600

[pid 30604] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

[pid 30604] rt_sigreturn(0x4e31b5b8)    = 139280600

[pid 30604] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

[pid 30604] rt_sigreturn(0x4e31b5b8)    = 139280600

[pid 30604] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

[pid 30604] rt_sigreturn(0x4e31b5b8)    = 139280600

[pid 30604] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

[pid 30604] rt_sigreturn(0x4e31b5b8)    = 139280600

[pid 30604] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

[pid 30604] rt_sigreturn(0x4e31b5b8)    = 139280600

[pid 30604] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

[pid 30604] rt_sigreturn(0x4e31b5b8)    = 139280600

[pid 30604] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

[pid 30604] rt_sigreturn(0x4e31b5b8)    = 139280600

[pid 30604] --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---
```

O jak mi przykro... eclipse {2,3}.* -> do piachu. Niestety. A mialo byc tak pieknie.

----------

## galimedes

Hm masz dziwne przygody to co ja mam u siebie i działa nawet jednego błędu nie mam

```
gali::max ~% java -version

java version "1.4.2"

Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2)

Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build Blackdown-1.4.2-fcs, mixed mode)
```

i eclipse-3

Masz świerze portage ? Jak dałem 

```
gali::max ~% emerge -vp eclipse-sdk

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.0.1-r1  +gnome +gtk +kde +motif +mozilla 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

 :Confused: 

----------

## nelchael

Wszystko ok:

```
nelchael@nelchael ~$ java -version

java version "1.4.2"

Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2)

Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build Blackdown-1.4.2-fcs, mixed mode)

nelchael@nelchael ~$ emerge -pv eclipse-sdk

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/tcsh-6.12-r3  -cjk -perl 804 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-core-1.6.2  -doc 6,134 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/junit-3.8.1-r1  431 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-tasks-1.6.2-r5  -javamail +noantlr +nobcel +nobeanutils +nobsh +nocommonslogging +nocommonsnet +nojdepend +nojsch +nojython +nolog4j +nooro +noregexp +norhino +noxalan +noxerces 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-1.6.2-r6  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.0.1-r1  -gnome +gtk -kde -motif +mozilla 54,314 kB 

Total size of downloads: 61,686 kB

nelchael@nelchael ~$ 
```

Pzatym juz nie mam eclipse'a  :Smile: 

----------

## galimedes

Ja miałem te javowskie piedoły ponieważ mam azureusa więc instalowało samo eclipse-sdk   :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> PS. _troll_ - ech... i tak musialem emerge qt dla Psi, a jak pomysle, ze musialbym kdelibs, kdebase i kde<falczki> to mi sie odechciewa kdevelop. Pozatym obydwa (i kdevelop i anjuta) jak je testowalem (dawno) to mialy wredna tendencje do zmuszania mnie do korzystania z auto[shit]tools 

 

ostatnio przerzucilem sie na kde - dla mnie bajka. wszystko jest pod reka, wszystko jak trzeba. jakkolwiek projekt ma jeszcze kilka 'wad', ktore moglby w koncu ktos poprawic to mi sie podoba takie monolityczne srodowisko - wiem, ze dziala... ale to juz rzecz gustu, a o tym sie ponoc nie dyskutuje  :Wink: ))

a co do 'auto[shit]tools' - to jak vardo zauwazyl - dla mnie ten to niemale ulatwienie. podoba mi sie. jedyny minus kdevelop'a jaki widze to brak mozliwosci tworzenia nowych plikow poza projektem (chyba, ze przeoczylem jakas opcje - jesli ktos ja zna - dajcie info jak to zrobic! to jest upierdliwe).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> a co do 'auto[shit]tools' - to jak vardo zauwazyl - dla mnie ten to niemale ulatwienie.

 

auto[shit]tools sa fajne, ale... sa za ciezkie - np. wezmy erasms (moj maly projekt - umozliwia wysylanie sms do ery) - configure i reszta autotools'ow zajmowaly pare razy tyle miejsca co sam projekt - nie jest to przegiecie?

Popelnilem sobie maly odpowiednik configure'a napisany w pythonie i... dziala jak nalezy a wazy duzo mniej i ma jedna wazna ceche: nie potrzeba do tego softu, ktory wygeneruje konfiguracje dla konfiguratora configure'a - w moim mozna to zrobic z palca w pare sekund  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   a co do 'auto[shit]tools' - to jak vardo zauwazyl - dla mnie ten to niemale ulatwienie. 
> 
> auto[shit]tools sa fajne, ale... sa za ciezkie - np. wezmy erasms (moj maly projekt - umozliwia wysylanie sms do ery) - configure i reszta autotools'ow zajmowaly pare razy tyle miejsca co sam projekt - nie jest to przegiecie?
> 
> Popelnilem sobie maly odpowiednik configure'a napisany w pythonie i... dziala jak nalezy a wazy duzo mniej i ma jedna wazna ceche: nie potrzeba do tego softu, ktory wygeneruje konfiguracje dla konfiguratora configure'a - w moim mozna to zrobic z palca w pare sekund 

 

hihihihihihi - to prawda!  :Wink:  zajmuje to to jak cholera!

ale to takze pewien wyznacznik standardu. przy tworzeniu ebuildow dla kilku dockapp'ow wmakerowych zauwazylem to co mowisz - same zrodla programikow byly malenkie. ale jest cos w zamian - te ebuildy daly sie praktycznie przeportowac na inne arch bez niczego - configure dal wszystko co potrzebne.

to jest cos co mozna nazwac 'poszukiwaniem metody zlotego srodka', ktora uszczesliwilaby wszytkich - imho cos takiego jak zloty srodek nie istnieje, a jego poszukiwacze sa z gory skazani na porazke.

niechaj kazdy korzysta z tego co mu bardziej podchodzi  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> ale to takze pewien wyznacznik standardu. przy tworzeniu ebuildow dla kilku dockapp'ow wmakerowych zauwazylem to co mowisz - same zrodla programikow byly malenkie. ale jest cos w zamian - te ebuildy daly sie praktycznie przeportowac na inne arch bez niczego - configure dal wszystko co potrzebne.

 

Jesli moglbys dac mi shella na ppc na dzien to bardzo chetnie bym sprawdzil jak sie zachowuje moj configure-ng na ppc  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   ale to takze pewien wyznacznik standardu. przy tworzeniu ebuildow dla kilku dockapp'ow wmakerowych zauwazylem to co mowisz - same zrodla programikow byly malenkie. ale jest cos w zamian - te ebuildy daly sie praktycznie przeportowac na inne arch bez niczego - configure dal wszystko co potrzebne. 
> 
> Jesli moglbys dac mi shella na ppc na dzien to bardzo chetnie bym sprawdzil jak sie zachowuje moj configure-ng na ppc 

 

da sie zalatwic  :Smile:  dzisiaj wykorzystauje mocno, ale trzeba sie zgadac  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

Jutro mam egzamin, wiec do wtorku/srody i tak nic nie powalcze, ale pozniej sie przypomne  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Jutro mam egzamin, wiec do wtorku/srody i tak nic nie powalcze, ale pozniej sie przypomne 

 

ok - no problem.

btw. powodzenia!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## vArDo

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  podoba mi sie. jedyny minus kdevelop'a jaki widze to brak mozliwosci tworzenia nowych plikow poza projektem (chyba, ze przeoczylem jakas opcje - jesli ktos ja zna - dajcie info jak to zrobic! to jest upierdliwe).
> 
> 

 

File--> New  :Very Happy: 

Ale pewnie nie o to ci chodzilo  :Razz: . Mnie z tej kwestii "plikow-poza-projektem" wnerwia, ze nie mam struktury danego pliku z boku (klasy, przestrzenie nazw, metody). ;/ Moze chodzilo ci wlasnie o to... 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

PS. W Anjucie tez brakuje mi braku struktury do pojedynczego pliku. ;/ Tak na marginesie brakuje mi tez tutaj opcji, ktora ma KDevelop - automatycznej zamiany tabulacji na spacje przy zachowywaniu (chyba, ze co przeoczylem).

----------

